# The "For Sale" thread



## sam76

A few of the forums I'm a member of have a for sale section.

With over 15,000 members here it would seem we might be able to help each other out.

As per Joe's approval of the idea perhaps we could leave the thread unlocked so that the seller can go back and either delete/amend their post to say sold.

Or perhaps a seperate section with mini threads within it?


Here's my situation.

I was offered a too good to be true trade in price on my car toward a new HONDA V6 LUXURY (top of the range). When I say too good to be true I mean $12,000 more than the nearest price.  

Basically I was offered $2,000 more than what I payed for it 2 years ago.

After researching the bejesus out of the v6lux and joining numerous forums over in The States I came to the conclusion that this was indeed a fantastic car that offered brilliant value for money.

I had to take the deal.

Anyways, I can afford to keep it but it's just me and the missus and we live close to all amenities, so we don't have a great need for a $50,000 + car sitting in the driveway.

Carsales/drive need to have a picture of the rego plate before they will allow it to be advertised

I'll be putting it on there once it arrives in the country, but until then I will be advertising it on sites like this and word of mouth

This has it all - Sat Nav, Full Leather, Heated Seats, Reverse Camera, Sunroof, Xenon Lights, Full Electrics (driver/passenger seats inc lumbar and 2 position memory) Full sized spare tyre etc...

Also has cylinder deactivation so will cruise on 3 cylinders (My mates brother has one and managed mid 7's to Shepparton from Melb)


Colour - Polished Metal
Options - Bluetooth and Premium genuine mats

These are over $51,000 + options 

Price $47,000

Here's a link - http://www.newaccord.com.au/

this is better IMHO (has better breakdown) - http://www.autoweb.com.au/cms/A_110118/title_2008-Honda-Accord/newsarticle.html


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: The For Sale thread*

Okay, I will approve this thread as long as people promise to support ASF's paying advertisers. I think that's a fair trade for getting an audience of thousands of potential buyers for whatever it is you have for sale. 

By support I mean actually visiting the advertiser via their banner advertisments on ASF. Sadly, it's not enough just to look at the ads, the advertisers expect visitors (and better than that, customers!)


----------



## sam76

Thanks Joe


----------



## sam76

Following on from my above post.

This is the colour and interior of the car on order.

PM me for further details.

Cheers


----------



## legs

30 gig Ipod for sale.

White in colour with silver backing. 
Hardly ever used. 

Key Features 
Storage Capacity 30 GB 
Number of Songs 7500 
Family Line iPod Video 
Main Storage Type Hard Drive 


Audio Capabilities 
Audio Format AAC, AIFF, MP3, MP3 VBR, WAV 
MP3 Bit-Rate 16 kbps - 320 kbps 
Frequency Respone 20 Hz - 20,000 Hz 


Video Capabilities 
Video Format H.264, MPEG-4 
Video Bit-Rate 768 kbps 
Max Video Resolution 320 x 240 


Screen 
On Screen Display Battery Level, Elapsed Time, ID3 Tag Info, Play Mode, Playlist / Table of Contents, Recharging 
Screen Size 2.5 inch 


Connectors 
Interface USB 2.0 
Outputs Composite x 1, Headphone Jack, S-Video x 1 


Other Features 
Additional Features Games, Sleep Timer, World Clock 


Power Supply 
Power Source AC/DC Adapter, Internal Battery, Rechargeable via USB cable 
Battery Type Rechargeable Lithium Battery 
Battery Life 14 hrs. 


Dimensions 
Height 10.4 cm 
Width 6.1 cm 
Depth 1.1 cm 
Weight 136.1 g 


Miscellaneous 
Release Date October, 2005 


$200


----------



## Nicks

Mazda mx-5 SP Turbo 2002
1 of 100 Built
Highest Perfomance mx-5 ever built
Black with Hard Top and Soft Top
97,500 kms
Very well looked after
$26,900

Can be delivered anywhere in Australia affordably.

For pics and review, check out:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=280218737666&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## Bluebeard

For Sale_ DOMAIN NAME

*productofbrazil.com*

This is an opportunity to buy a top level domain. Anyone interested in starting a small merchandise business based on Brazil and its lifestyle has the chance to acquire this domain. You could develop a business selling tshirts, keyrings etc etc.

The domain name has 4 years to run before renewal. People can message me for further details.


----------



## Markcoinoz

Bluebeard said:


> For Sale_ DOMAIN NAME
> 
> *productofbrazil.com*
> 
> This is an opportunity to buy a top level domain. Anyone interested in starting a small merchandise business based on Brazil and its lifestyle has the chance to acquire this domain. You could develop a business selling tshirts, keyrings etc etc.
> 
> The domain name has 4 years to run before renewal. People can message me for further details.




Is it already running as a business with a website as well?

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## Bluebeard

*At this stage the domain name is just for sale.* If someone wants the domain then they can start the business, if not then I'll probably start it down the track but the truth is I dont have alot of extra time, it would be more suitable for a one person or couple that wants to try and develop a small business from home using the theme of Brazil, the sun, the surf, the women, sporting stars, the statue of Christ. A whole range of stuff could be developed with these images. And someone with a bit of ambition could do tshirts, keyrings, coffee mugs, drinks holders, dvds and cds, caps, bikinis lol ... 

anyone with a bit of get up and go could probably make a good fist of it.

As I said, I would do it, but time is a big issue for me right now, if your interested, I suggest you look for how much productof..... domains cost, and youll see these are decent domains indeed.

If your interested message me.


----------



## Prospector

Hi Joe

Is there any way we can make these posts editable - eg when the items are sold?


----------



## Joe Blow

Prospector said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Is there any way we can make these posts editable - eg when the items are sold?




What would be preferable (because its not really possible to change editing times for one thread) is when an item sells the seller should reply to their original post and let everyone know it has sold and is no longer available.


----------



## mikat

for sale, 
restaurant business in NT.
running profitably, 12 month old fitout, spent over $500k on refurb.
need to sell as part of divorce settlement.
looking for refurb cost back approx as selling price.
any one interested i will send detail to..


----------



## sam76

Car arrrived in Australia yesterday.

Will have some actual pics next week when I pick it up.


----------



## zenin

*NASDAQ Vic Custom Number Plates - * 4 Sale **

Hi, FAWII - I have 4 Sale Brand New NASDAQ Victorian Registered Custom Number Plates. 

My asking price is $35,000 obo.

The same plates NASDAQ from NSW Plates sold privately for $335,000 AUD in 1999. I'm open to any serious offers. 

If i sell the plates via a lead from ASF, i will donate $500.00 to the site.

NASDAQ Custom Plates Photo's and Information @ the Blog: http://nasdaq-custom-plates.blogspot.com/


----------



## sam76

sam76 said:


> Car arrrived in Australia yesterday.
> 
> Will have some actual pics next week when I pick it up.





link to the car is here:

http://www.carsales.com.au/used-car...57 4294965042&Make=HONDA&state_id=0&trecs=304


----------



## Agentm

are you still burnout champion of victoria?

i remember how you used to love a brand new engine and a nice set on new rubber


----------



## sam76

Agentm said:


> are you still burnout champion of victoria?
> 
> i remember how you used to love a brand new engine and a nice set on new rubber





lol

The 178 k's were done at 100km/h in first gear!   

Nah, she's just been driven home from the dealership at a very comfortable speed.

Thinking twice about selling now - she's just such great value for the money...


----------



## nunthewiser

FOR SALE . one slightly used and abused relocated trader.. doesent do dishes , cooks a mean steak and happy to empty fridges of all available beverages. auction bids start at 2 bucks ..have a good evening


----------



## sam76

sam76 said:


> link to the car is here:
> 
> http://www.carsales.com.au/used-car...57 4294965042&Make=HONDA&state_id=0&trecs=304




Car has been sold.

Congratulations to the purchaser - you got yourself a bargain!


----------



## mike85

hey guys, looking at selling my laptop, its a Dell XPS M1330.
i bought it in january this year. paid $2700 for it, asking $1500 ono

here are the specs:

Intel Core2 Duo Processor T7500
2.2Ghz, 4Mb cache
Windows Vista Ultimate
4Gb dual channel DDR2 SDRAM
320Gb SATA hard drive
8x DVD+/RW Drive
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M 128mb
Wireless
Bluetooth
2year XPS premium service
2years priority PC user 24x7 Support
Belkin Laptop Bag
Microsoft Office Home and Student
Norton Internet Security

here is a link of what it looks like, it is the Tuxedo black colour.
http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m1330?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs

it has been used daily, mainly for study but still in excellent condition, if anyone is interested in it PM me or reply to this thread...
Also i am in Perth.

Thanks


----------



## Ken

*The Venture Capital Handbook*

Hi,

I have the following book

http://books.global-investor.com/bo...and-Jos-Peeters/The-Venture-Capital-Handbook/


Retail is $115 .

If anyone is interested in swapping or buying this book send me a PM

mods hope this post is allowed.


----------



## hardcoremike

Not a 'for sale" but I am looking for trading books by Dr Alexander Elder.

If you have any please give me a PM with price.


----------



## Indie

Ok everyone, I've messed up.

I ordered a new bed for my house as a bit of an investment piece. I misjudged the size of the
bed compared to the size of the gap it had to fit into.


There's more; the lousy fu**s that I bought the bed from won't let me
send it back.

The bed frame is 100% hand carved and imported from Asia, the mattress is
high quality too. I thought I would offer it to friends first, but if you
know of anyone else who might be interested please forward this on as I'd
like to sell it ASAP.


I haven't named a price but if you're interested let me know. The picture
is attached.

Be quick cos I'm thinking of sticking it on eBay.


￼

(See attached file: bed1.jpg)


----------



## nunthewiser

Indie said:


> Ok everyone, I've messed up.
> 
> I ordered a new bed for my house as a bit of an investment piece. I misjudged the size of the
> bed compared to the size of the gap it had to fit into.
> 
> 
> There's more; the lousy fu**s that I bought the bed from won't let me
> send it back.
> 
> The bed frame is 100% hand carved and imported from Asia, the mattress is
> high quality too. I thought I would offer it to friends first, but if you
> know of anyone else who might be interested please forward this on as I'd
> like to sell it ASAP.
> 
> 
> I haven't named a price but if you're interested let me know. The picture
> is attached.
> 
> Be quick cos I'm thinking of sticking it on eBay.
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> (See attached file: bed1.jpg)





ROFLMAO ! that is absolutely awesome!! is this for real ?


----------



## arco

Is the aluminum pole structure part of the deal ?


----------



## nulla nulla

Recycled leather shoes, marinated and lightly grilled on the bbq - promoting them as an aphrodisiac. Any takers?


----------



## prawn_86

An actual serious one:

We will have baby rats to give away in about 2 months time. We decided to breed our current rat so as to keep some of the babies for ourself, but she will probably have a litter bigger than what we want to keep.

PM if you in Adelaide and interested


----------



## kaleon

Indie said:


> Ok everyone, I've messed up.
> 
> I ordered a new bed for my house as a bit of an investment piece. I misjudged the size of the
> bed compared to the size of the gap it had to fit into.
> 
> 
> There's more; the lousy fu**s that I bought the bed from won't let me
> send it back.
> 
> The bed frame is 100% hand carved and imported from Asia, the mattress is
> high quality too. I thought I would offer it to friends first, but if you
> know of anyone else who might be interested please forward this on as I'd
> like to sell it ASAP.
> 
> 
> I haven't named a price but if you're interested let me know. The picture
> is attached.
> 
> Be quick cos I'm thinking of sticking it on eBay.
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> (See attached file: bed1.jpg)






Hi,

I am very interested in this bed. However I am sure there is not enough room for it in my place. There may be room for it in my friends place. Could you by any chance tell me its size so that I will know whether I can stick it in my friends back passage?

Cheers


----------



## privatename

hardcoremike said:


> Not a 'for sale" but I am looking for trading books by Dr Alexander Elder.
> 
> If you have any please give me a PM with price.




Plenty here: http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?a...minprice=&maxprice=&mode=advanced&st=sr&ac=qr


----------



## sam76

A little piece of me will die when this is sold.

http://bikesales.com.au/as/search/s...8&previousResultPerPage=20&currentPage=1&x=49


Small discount for ASF members.


----------



## sam76

sam76 said:


> A little piece of me will die when this is sold.
> 
> http://bikesales.com.au/as/search/s...8&previousResultPerPage=20&currentPage=1&x=49
> 
> 
> Small discount for ASF members.




Bike has been sold.


----------



## HUCK78

I have nsw black and yellow number plates i'd like to sell. Jet-ooo. Give me an offer.


----------



## poortrader

For Sale:

2 x 6RU CABINETS with keys.

Melbourne area, pickup only.

if serious msg me.


----------



## sam76

HUCK78 said:


> I have nsw black and yellow number plates i'd like to sell. Jet-ooo. Give me an offer.





That reminds me.

I have the licence plates IDRIVE for sale

Had them for about 4 years now band new never used (still in plastics)

Suit BMW owner.

Open to offers.


----------



## adobee

I am looking to buy RIB.. Rigid Inflatable Boat preferable ex waterways, fisheries, customs etc.. If anyone has access to there ex government boats or can tell me where to get them please let me know...


----------



## Monario

Pro speaker Package for sale...

Less than 4 months old, will throw all the custom leads I had made for the system, 500+ worth...


http://www1.jands.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/9697/Jands_Audio_Price_List.pdf

http://www.jblpro.com/

6x jbl PRX512M retail $3399 each (20394)
2x jbl VRX918s retail  $4405 each  (8810)
                                    Total= $29204

DBX Driverack PA also available, if your looking for system management....

Willing to let them go for around the 19k mark... would also consider selling 4of the 512's if someone was only interested in 4.....

Open to negotiations..... willing to ship Aus wide at buyers expense...


----------



## daveymoo

Hi guys.  
Not a for sale, but i'm looking to buy.  
Anyone wanting to sell Nick Radges' "The Profitable Trader. The Seminar DVD" and workbook?  
PM Me.
Cheers


----------



## sam76

link to carsales.
http://www.carsales.com.au/used-car...ne=20&trecs=13&state_id=82&__sid=11F31AFD4170

$1,000.00 discount to ASF members.

save $8,000.00 off new car price


----------



## Datsun Disguise

Been wondering what to do with your PES windfall? Why not treat yourself and get out of the house for a while. Wind in the hair, bugs in the teeth - live life!!

This is the perfect way to do it..

2005 CBR600RR - 6500 km's, great condition, black and silver fairings (Seven Stars livery - Suzuka 12 hour winning fireblade).

Recent Pilot Power rear tyre, plenty left on the front. 



I'll add some more pics on the weekend.

In Vic, looking for $9,350 but will negotiate - but hey if you were on PES then give me a break eh? (I wasn't... damn!) PM me if you are interested.

Cheers.


----------



## MaverickTrader

Nice bike


----------



## ryang57

pffff.....got a problem with ebay?


----------



## spooly74

ryang57 said:


> pffff.....got a problem with ebay?



Discounts? :


			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> link to carsales.
> http://www.carsales.com.au/used-cars...d=11F31AFD4170
> 
> $1,000.00 discount to ASF members.


----------



## nunthewiser

can i sell my missus here ? or can we set up a swapping column also ?


----------



## Datsun Disguise

Datsun Disguise said:


> Been wondering what to do with your PES windfall? Why not treat yourself and get out of the house for a while. Wind in the hair, bugs in the teeth - live life!!
> 
> This is the perfect way to do it..
> 
> 2005 CBR600RR - 6500 km's, great condition, black and silver fairings (Seven Stars livery - Suzuka 12 hour winning fireblade).
> 
> Recent Pilot Power rear tyre, plenty left on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add some more pics on the weekend.
> 
> In Vic, looking for $9,350 but will negotiate - but hey if you were on PES then give me a break eh? (I wasn't... damn!) PM me if you are interested.
> 
> Cheers.




Still for sale - will consider trade.. nun can you give me some details on your missus as long as you are willing to transport?.?


----------



## kincella

my boomer age brother wants to buy a laptop....he is very new to the computer age....just wants to read the news and do some research...hoping for one with built in modem....for wireless broadband....
vodaphone have some on special atm...9" screen 5gb wireless bb, only 60 bucks a month...broken down as 20pm for the lt and 40 for the bb over 24 months


I doubt he could pick up anything cheaper.....
sorry if this is a bike only thread


----------



## HC Victim

Gday Nun, glad to swap! Here's a photo of the ol' gal! Dunno how to post a photo , so I put in a link to her facebook page.
Remember 'CALL ME'...
http://www.grimmemennesker.dk/ugly-people-500.htm


----------



## nunthewiser

HC Victim said:


> Gday Nun, glad to swap! Here's a photo of the ol' gal! Dunno how to post a photo , so I put in a link to her facebook page.
> Remember 'CALL ME'...
> http://www.grimmemennesker.dk/ugly-people-500.htm





lol, must be the water down your way ......


----------



## barman

For Sale -

Tradeguider Real Time version

Comes with all original books, dvd and packaging material

Also includes chart of the week dvd worth $295.

Price $2200.


----------



## tarmie

Does anybody here know any place where i can purchase a good trendline afl?


----------



## ajjack

What is required here is a "Wanted" section in addition to 
a "For Sale".

Does any1 know if such exists, either within
ASF or ebay?


----------



## prawn_86

ajjack said:


> What is required here is a "Wanted" section in addition to
> a "For Sale".
> 
> Does any1 know if such exists, either within
> ASF or ebay?




If its travel related there is a section devoted to that in the link in my signature.


----------



## Boyou

I have a set of Thuile racks for a Rodeo Ute ..but will fit most utes with suitable channell along turrett.
Come with adjustable Kayak holders. Bit scuffed ,but I used them for 2 years ..so you cant have pristine.

$120.00 ..about half retail...but everything is negotiable right?

Will freight anywhere in Aus ..cost extra

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Bluebeard

*Still For Sale*:

*DOMAIN NAMES ONLY:*

ProductofBrazil.Com 

ProductofMacedonia.Com 

And a variety of others but these two are for Sale Now:

Anyone interested can PM me ... People can set these domain names up as websites and sell products ... could become a good little business for someone who wants to start a small business and has a bit of passion for this type of thing.


----------



## hordo15

Asics gel tigreor football boots - used, size 13 US
Asics gel lethal ultimate football boots - used, size 13 US

$20 each pair


----------



## Manfred

*Metastock E.o.D. add ons*

Hi there ,
Just updated from Metastock E.o.D
to Metastock Pro ( i.e real time data )
but found that my
Metastock NILSON'S Candlestick unleashed
and
Metastock CHARTPATTERN Recognition
add on's
dondt work with real time data.
Therefore would like to sell them.

original cost 269.00 @ US each

sell price say 200.00 $ AU
I'm based in FernTree Gully ( melbourne )
but obviously would post to anywhere

 ps. Make me an offer for the Metastock E.o.D vers. 10.1 

regards , Manfred

Manfred@bigpond.net.au


----------



## jono1887

Selling UMAT MedEntry Training Materials $80 for the complete 2008 set with all exams, drills, solutions ect ect... retails for $700


----------



## Aargh!

i'm sellin pics of me naked mum, she is well fit for an ol' bird. start bids 50 cents but will flog them for a pack o ciggies for quick sale


----------



## shag

well id like to sell new zealand. the country is bust but someone must be prepared to drop a quid on it.
i know u should put a positive spin on yr for sale items but its a bit hard in this case. just reading the nz press is depressing, full of crims, welfare bludgers, farmers and elderly trapped there paying massive taxes to banks, councils and government.
it had a good fishery but most of its been given away to a small minority, had ok farms but the resource management act, incompetence and socialist ideals make council rates a huge burden.
it had a good group of intelligent people many decades ago, but a generation of emmigration into nz, and out of nz has sorted that.
and its so stupid, it gave away everyones right to sue for injury, so if u visit the place and get banged up by say one of the many drunk, careless, reckless and just incompetent drivers say, u r buggered, figuratively and literally. u dont even need to have 3rd party insurance cover, not that many offenders actually own cars or licences. so be warned, and im not being flippant.
oh and anything decent is aus owned bar the things they cant sell. plus it has a grt state owned railway, which cost nearly a billion dollars to toll just for the hardware(the tracks were still state owned). be warned, this nationalised railway is a real money pit apart from its massive initial purchase price and desperately needed upgrades(it still runs 70's locos), of olympic dam size holes.
3 buks and u can have it. the hordes of beneficiaries come free obviously. 

oh, it used to have an airforce and slightly reputable defence force, but thats basically all gone. the planes were put into storage to sell 2? decades back, and the personal came here, obviously seeing sense. the very capable skyhalks have cost more for storage than any past value they may have once had.

oh did i say its well and truely buggered too....


----------



## jono1887

shag said:


> well id like to sell new zealand. the country is bust but someone must be prepared to drop a quid on it.
> i know u should put a positive spin on yr for sale items but its a bit hard in this case. just reading the nz press is depressing, full of crims, welfare bludgers, farmers and elderly trapped there paying massive taxes to banks, councils and government.
> it had a good fishery but most of its been given away to a small minority, had ok farms but the resource management act, incompetence and socialist ideals make council rates a huge burden.
> it had a good group of intelligent people many decades ago, but a generation of emmigration into nz, and out of nz has sorted that.
> and its so stupid, it gave away everyones right to sue for injury, so if u visit the place and get banged up by say one of the many drunk, careless, reckless and just incompetent drivers say, u r buggered, figuratively and literally. u dont even need to have 3rd party insurance cover, not that many offenders actually own cars or licences. so be warned, and im not being flippant.
> oh and anything decent is aus owned bar the things they cant sell. plus it has a grt state owned railway, which cost nearly a billion dollars to toll just for the hardware(the tracks were still state owned). be warned, this nationalised railway is a real money pit apart from its massive initial purchase price and desperately needed upgrades(it still runs 70's locos), of olympic dam size holes.
> 3 buks and u can have it. the hordes of beneficiaries come free obviously.
> 
> oh, it used to have an airforce and slightly reputable defence force, but thats basically all gone. the planes were put into storage to sell 2? decades back, and the personal came here, obviously seeing sense. the very capable skyhalks have cost more for storage than any past value they may have once had.
> 
> oh did i say its well and truely buggered too....




i'll give you $1 for it


----------



## shag

yes, you can have it. i had better not say anymore as i am starting to attract too much attention on another thread and its probably against the well meaning nature of this one.


----------



## 888

Hi Guys, I got MacBook Air for sale.

Here's the specs:
APPLE MacBook Air 13 inch 1.6GHz/ 2GB/ 120GB SATA hard drive (Free Snow Leopard OS worth $39 and Free SuperDrive worth of $139). Price is $1600 and I'll give free delivery anywhere in Australia. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kash Kosmo

Joe Blow said:


> What would be preferable (because its not really possible to change editing times for one thread) is when an item sells the seller should reply to their original post and let everyone know it has sold and is no longer available.




As this thread gets larger it will become a huge mess 

The logical solution is to start a separate Topic Heading for example
Market Square - For Sale And Wanted
(Separate locked posts can be inserted for sponsors)

ASF members that have an item to sell will need to start new post to advertise 
Replies & queries will be confined to that subject & post

When an item is sold it will require the seller to post a quick note to advise all that the item is sold ect

The Mods can then insert a "SOLD" in the title heading and lock the post
Advising all at a glance of its status 

How does that sound 

KK


----------



## nunthewiser

nunthewiser said:


> FOR SALE . one slightly used and abused relocated trader.. doesent do dishes , cooks a mean steak and happy to empty fridges of all available beverages. auction bids start at 2 bucks ..have a good evening






would like to point out that the highest bidder of $42,000,000 skipped out before paying , so this once in a lifetime offer is still up for grabs 

thankyou


----------



## Kash Kosmo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nunthewiser View Post
> FOR SALE . one slightly used and abused relocated trader.. doesent do dishes , cooks a mean steak and happy to empty fridges of all available beverages. auction bids start at 2 bucks ..have a good evening



&


nunthewiser said:


> would like to point out that the highest bidder of $42,000,000 skipped out before paying , so this once in a lifetime offer is still up for grabs
> 
> thankyou




Now this belongs in a Humour Thread  

KK


----------



## bonkerrs

*Bing Lee card worth $137.00*

I've got a Bing Lee gift card worth $137.00 and am wanting to sell it for $97.00.

The conditions of the card are: It is valid until 24.12.2009 and has to be one of the brands under Electrolux. Listed below:
    * Electrolux
    * Westinghouse
    * Chef
    * Dishlex
    * Kelvinator
    * Simpson

So if you are in the process of purchasing an appliance from Bing Lee and it is one of the brands listed above, why not grab this card and save $40.00.

PM me if you're interested!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## waza1960

I have Metastock V10 and Tradesim for Sale ( Less than half price) if you are interested PM me Thanks


----------



## marklar

I have a handful of shares in a few companies that have taken a massive dive since the start of 2008 and haven't recovered; I'm willing to sell for 20% less than cost, heck I'll even chuck in the brokerage.

m.


----------



## prawn_86

marklar said:


> I have a handful of shares in a few companies that have taken a massive dive since the start of 2008 and haven't recovered; I'm willing to sell for 20% less than cost, heck I'll even chuck in the brokerage.
> 
> m.




Can you PM me with the amounts and the stocks? Thanks


----------



## Kash Kosmo

If there are any art collectors amongst you 
Art is an appreciating investment one can enjoy

I have some fine art for sale 
Framed & unframed limited edition signed lithographs from $800 to $9000

Framed 
3 x Alexandra Nechita   
1 x Michael Godard

If interested or wanting more info PM or post a reply

The photo below is a Michael Godard - Cherry Cosmo 

KK


----------



## Airfireman

Aboriginal Art

Beautiful Set of 9 - 12cm x 12cm

Acrylic on Canvas. 

PAINTING INFO:  

Set of 9 pieces of Central Australia Art 

1. Mens Meeting

2. Tingari Dreaming

3. Mens Ceremony

4. Serpents Nest

5. Womans Baby

6. Serpents Nest

7. Womens Ceremony

8. Boomerang Hunt

9. Womens Dance


----------



## prozac

Airfireman, you don't have a price!


----------



## Airfireman

$300   

Thanks Prozac, like they say, always get some one else to read your work,, 
Cheers


----------



## prozac

You're welcome, and happy New Year.

prozac


----------



## Andruha

Hi all,

I've got a laptop for sale - ASUS M51Sn. The specs could be found here if you interested:



I got it last on 12th Decemeber 08 so it's still has 1 year international warranty. I used it every day for trading at work with 3 Broadband - works great. No major scratches, still in good condition. I will restore it to original factory settings and install all latest vista updates if you interested.

I bought it from Good Guys Castle Hill for $1500 last year so I figured that $900 is fair price - however I'm open for negotiation. I'll pay for the postage around Oz. *PM me if you interested*

Cheers


----------



## akkopower

Hey guys,

I have an old telle (bought in 2002) that i no longer need. It is an LG flatscreen rear projection 33inch. 

The television works perfectly just not as fancy as my new plasma.

If there is anyone out there that lives in brisbane i will deliver it to you for a cheap price (depends on how far u live from me, $15-$35) or u can come and pick it up for $10 ono.


----------



## sam76

$10
is that a typo?


----------



## Agentm

for sale

the australian cricket team

any offers considered..


----------



## akkopower

$10 ono is correct, 
none of my friends want it (for free)
cashconverters will give me $20 max (who wants a rear pro when u can get a plasma) and ill have to take it cash converters myself.

it is just sitting in the corner quickly becoming an antique


----------



## Airfireman

Genuine Central Australia Aboriginal art

"Woman looking for bush tucker"





Honey ants, witchity grubs, bush berries









Acrylic on Canvas 99cm x 77cm

The photo's do not do justice do the colours and artwork

$150.00  postage included in Aus

PM or contact me 0488918904

Tim


----------



## sam76

hey TV guy, 

pm me your pm number champ.

For some reason my last post was deleted


----------



## Andruha

Andruha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a laptop for sale - ASUS M51Sn. The specs could be found here if you interested:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it last on 12th Decemeber 08 so it's still has 1 year international warranty. I used it every day for trading at work with 3 Broadband - works great. No major scratches, still in good condition. I will restore it to original factory settings and install all latest vista updates if you interested.
> 
> I bought it from Good Guys Castle Hill for $1500 last year so I figured that $900 is fair price - however I'm open for negotiation. I'll pay for the postage around Oz. *PM me if you interested*
> 
> Cheers




This is an *urgent* sale, so how does *$750* sound? Anyone interested?


----------



## sam76

2008 husky for sale

heap of bling, warranty and rego left

done approx 6500kms

10k


----------



## sam76

Forgot to mention reason for sale.

Where I live is surrounded by forest and I'm heading back to the dirt.

this is a good price for what you get.


----------



## sam76

I've just got it to where I want it and I can't believe I'm doing this!!

Aaaaargh!

I miss the dirt and I want to go back.

Fuel Injection 
6500kms (but speedo was replaced under warranty so it actually says 800 odd)
Full Husky service history (only using Motul 300v)
rego paid up until 4th October 2010 
pilot power on rear (90%) original Dunlop something on front (50%)
Barrett Mufler (with original included)
Muffler Slider from that bloke in The States
Pivotpegz
Acerbis guards
48T Talon Rear
DID chain
Sebel Airhorn - let the cagers know you are there
Philips +80% H4 and LED parker and LED Brake light
Axle sliders from that bloke in The UK
Dual Star mirror
rad stickers including rare swing arm husky sights


----------



## AusScare

*Assorted share/futures trading books for sale*

I have assorted share and futures trading books in excellent condition, as new. Not sure if this is the right place to sell them, so please point me in the right direction if so. 

How to Make Profits in Commodities - W.D. Gann
Truth of the Stock Tape - W.D. Gann
New Stock Trend Detector - W.D. Gann
45 Years in Wall Street - W.D. Gann

Trading Systems and Methods - P.J Kaufman

The Investors Quotient - J. Bernstein

The Futures Game - R.R. Tewels & F.J. Jones

The New Market Wizards - J.D. Schwager

The American Ephemeris for the 21st Century 2000-2050

The Disciplined Trader - M. Douglas

Let the Trade Winds Flow - Dr H. Stanton
The Success Factor - Dr H. Stanton

Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - E. Lefevre

Open to offers, new prices are on amazon.com, pickup ONLY at the moment.

Location: North Brisbane, Queensland.

Thanks


----------



## GumbyLearner

I have a hardback of Warren Buffet ''The Snowball" for sale?

Anyone who wants it should PM.


----------



## bonkerrs

Optionetics

I did the Optionetics course a quite a few years back. Cost me very dearly, if I remember correctly it was around AUD$4,500 at the time. I still have all the notes, discs and videos from it.

These materials are on offer here. From my understanding the course notes and materials are only different in the way it is presented, now in DVD instead of video. The teachings and methods are still current.

Would not know what to ask for it... offers?!


----------



## prozac

sam76 said:


> Forgot to mention reason for sale.
> 
> Where I live is surrounded by forest and I'm heading back to the dirt.
> 
> this is a good price for what you get.




Sam the Husky looks great and if I didn't already have a big bike and too many toys I would look at it.   May I make a suggestion? Living "surrounded by forest" is not a good description of where someone would need to go to view the bike. Maybe include the name of the district or the nearest town.


----------



## sam76

was supposed to put a bikesales link in the post.

bike was sold yesterday...

just put a deposit on a brand new TE510 (with added bling of course!)

baaaaaarp!!  baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarp!!


----------



## waza1960

I've got a heap of  old trading courses or Trading Software for sale cheap if anyones interested PM me


----------



## Ramblin Round

You down under guys have some crazy cool stuff. A Husky bike ? Stateside we only have lawnmowers and chainsaws made by them. lol................


----------



## Journeyman

Indie said:


> Ok everyone, I've messed up.
> 
> I ordered a new bed for my house as a bit of an investment piece. I misjudged the size of the
> bed compared to the size of the gap it had to fit into.
> 
> 
> There's more; the lousy fu**s that I bought the bed from won't let me
> send it back.
> 
> The bed frame is 100% hand carved and imported from Asia, the mattress is
> high quality too. I thought I would offer it to friends first, but if you
> know of anyone else who might be interested please forward this on as I'd
> like to sell it ASAP.
> 
> 
> I haven't named a price but if you're interested let me know. The picture
> is attached.
> 
> Be quick cos I'm thinking of sticking it on eBay.
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> (See attached file: bed1.jpg)




PERFECT BED FOR A BROTHEL!!


----------



## Journeyman

GumbyLearner said:


> I have a hardback of Warren Buffet ''The Snowball" for sale?
> 
> Anyone who wants it should PM.




Do you have any other books of similar?


----------



## weird

*eBay - Used trading books*

I'll be listing quite a few Trading related books on E-bay of the next few days.

Currently listed -

Trading Day by Day - F.H. "Chick" Goslin


----------



## weird

Listed some additional books (will be listing roughly around 40 soon),

Total list on Ebay - dave_weir

Trading Day by Day - F.H. "Chick" Goslin
The TRENDadvisor Guide to Breakthrough Profits
Entries and Exits Dr. Alexander Elder
Big Trends in Trading - Price Headley
Winner Take All - William R. Gallacher


----------



## weird

Listed on ebay,  "Four Steps to Trader Success", by John ClayBurg.

New in AUD, $120 from Dymocks ... selling for $40 with $8 postage.


----------



## lenny

I have some pre loved trading resources- For sale @ reduced price, If anyone is interested just drop me a pm.

Titles as follows:

Metastock v10-comes books & key
Brand new cost $690
http://www.paritech.com.au/AU/products/software/metastock.asp

7 Disc Daryl Guppy Seminar
Precision Pattern Trading 
Precision Pattern Trading Workbook 
Better Trading With The Guppy Multiple Moving Average 
Better Trading With The Guppy Multiple Moving Average Workbook 
Modern Darvas Trading 
Darvas Trading Workbook 
Risk, Stop Loss and Position Size 
Brand new cost for 7 cd's is $340
Link-http://www.guppytraders.com/gup222.shtml

Advanced professional trading techniques Cd's -D.Guppy/J.Mitchell
Presentation 1- Advanced flag trading
Presentation 2- Advanced triangle trading
Presentation 3- In depth trend line trading
Presentation 4- Advanced concepts of risk management and position size.
Brand new cost $149
Link-http://www.guppytraders.com/gup320.shtml

Gmma trend volitality management dvd
brand new cost $110
Link-http://www.guppytraders.com/gup353.shtml

Nick Radge
The futures market-Lessons from an insider Cd
Brand new cost $88
Link-https://www.********************/store/New-Books/The-Futures-Market-Lessons-From-an-Insider-p310.html

D.Guppy Catching the bounce DVD
Brand new cost $35
Link-http://www.guppytraders.com/gup359.shtml

D.Guppy E.W.S Trading DVD
Brand new cost-$85
Link-http://www.guppytraders.com/gup365.shtml

All in very good condition


----------



## weird

Added Way of the Turtle - Curtis Faith, $15 + $8 express postage.

Also listed on ebay,

"Four Steps to Trader Success", by John ClayBurg.

New in AUD, $120 from Dymocks ... selling for $40 with $8 postage.


----------



## weird

weird said:


> Added Way of the Turtle - Curtis Faith, $15 + $8 express postage.
> 
> Also listed on ebay,
> 
> "Four Steps to Trader Success", by John ClayBurg.
> 
> New in AUD, $120 from Dymocks ... selling for $40 with $8 postage.




Don't mean to post so many individual posts, abit busy atm so adding while I have spare time, but have added,

Back to Basics Trading - Brett Penfold

Buy now for $200, + $8 postage.

Available on Ebay, seller Dave_Weir

Note this book will not include Brett's offer for online tutoring as is secondhand, but does provide the details of the entire system.

The current price for the book is $670

http://www.indextrader.com.au/BTB_The_Book.asp


----------



## lenny

Hi weird, How did you find the bbtt book? 
Are you/did you use the system in the book?

Look forward to your response
Lenny


----------



## Joe Blow

This thread was originally intended as a service for regular contributing ASF members. Sadly, I have been noticing that in many instances it is being exploited by those who have no intention of contributing anything of value to this community. 

For this reason I have found it neccessary to implement the following rules: 


You must have a minimum of 25 posts to post an item for sale in this thread.
A maximum of one post per person per week.
An item may only be posted for sale once.
If an item needs to be sold by a particular date you may remind people by bumping you original post once only.

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## trainspotter

Jewellery fresh from my pearl farm. Free postage and packaging. Valuation certificates and authenticity certificates included. Valuations in excess of $1000 each just for the 18ct gold turtle, fish and seahorse. Will sell each for $950.00 GST included with 9ct gold chain included. Many more pearl jewellery pieces (mabe', freshwater pearl, black pearl, rings, earrings, pendants) available and can manufacture to requirements. PM me for more details.


----------



## weird

Please note, I have dramatically dropped the auction price to $100.

Back to Basics Trading - Brett Penfold

Buy now for $200, + $8 postage.

Available on Ebay, seller Dave_Weir

Note this book will not include Brett's offer for online tutoring as is secondhand, but does provide the details of the entire system.

The current price for the book is $670

http://www.indextrader.com.au/BTB_The_Book.asp
__________________


----------



## noirua

weird said:


> Please note, I have dramatically dropped the auction price to $100.
> 
> Back to Basics Trading - Brett Penfold
> 
> Buy now for $200, + $8 postage.
> 
> Available on Ebay, seller Dave_Weir
> 
> Note this book will not include Brett's offer for online tutoring as is secondhand, but does provide the details of the entire system.
> 
> The current price for the book is $670
> 
> http://www.indextrader.com.au/BTB_The_Book.asp
> __________________




Can you please explain how this book on trading methods, secondhand, could possibly be worth more than A$50 with free postage? I thought his name was Brent Penfold not Brett.


----------



## CanOz

noirua said:


> Can you please explain how this book on trading methods, secondhand, could possibly be worth more than A$50 with free postage? I thought his name was Brent Penfold not Brett.




If you bothered to check the link, when you buy the book you get the access to the system. 

CanOz


----------



## noirua

CanOz said:


> If you bothered to check the link, when you buy the book you get the access to the system.
> 
> CanOz




No online tutoring etc when buying secondhand. You say 'access', the link says 'details'.


----------



## weird

The book contains a fully disclosed system. 

Brent has a strong reputation of actually trading his systems. Yes, I misspelled his name, my fault but will not update it as it is only a minor issue and does not effect the product.

The secondhand price put on the auction and full price is a small fraction, way way less than half, of new.

Not sure what the issue is , and where the magic figure of $50 came from.  Btw postage is not free, but I am charging less than what I will spend on sending it express.

I will also be putting on E-Bay a Jim Berg course I picked up 5 years ago, which includes a CD, which will be more inline with your price expectations.


----------



## weird

Have added,

Steidlmayer / Market Profile combo

$40 auction, $80 buy right now

Seller on Ebay, dave_weir

Books:

Steidlmayer on Markets (Steidlmayer)

and

Mind over Markets (Dalton,Jones,Dalton).

Note concerning the latter: Have read many good reviews on this book.

Btw, I am not selling books to generate any 'regular' income, I just have so many, over 100 which are just sitting on my book shelf gathering dust. Any books sold will be thoroughly undusted =)


----------



## CanOz

That's a shame mate, books are so great to just hold onto for reference. Even though as i suspect you realized you just don't need the books anymore to trade effectively. 

You know it would be nice to teach others about the markets one day, and have the books and reference to use. 

I have a local chap that I'm mentoring (for no gain) and i find the books invaluable. 



CanOz


----------



## weird

Hi,

selling "Van Tharp's Definitive Guide to Position Sizing"

on E-bay, 3 day auction, starting bid $60 buy now $85 excluding $8.30 postage (express delivery)

Excellent condition secondhand.

http://www.iitm.com/Definitive-Guide-to-Position-Sizing.htm

New price of book is $149.00 US from above website.

Ebay seller name: dave_weir

cheers


----------



## gordon2007

trainspotter said:


> Many more pearl jewellery pieces (mabe', freshwater pearl, black pearl, rings, earrings, pendants) available and can manufacture to requirements. PM me for more details.




Just a quick note, I'm quite pleased with my purchase.


----------



## trainspotter

Some more designs from the pearl farm. PM me for prices if interested.


----------



## waza1960

I have metastock v10 and 10.1 for sale on ebay atm
Also have for sale on ebay some multimedia educational discs on trading & Market Scan software and Stex Portolio Manager still on starting bid of 0.99c atm could be a bargain.thanks


----------



## prozac

I like the jewelery trainspotter. Where is your pearl farm? I thought they grew in the ocean.


----------



## explod

CanOz said:


> That's a shame mate, books are so great to just hold onto for reference. Even though as i suspect you realized you just don't need the books anymore to trade effectively.
> 
> You know it would be nice to teach others about the markets one day, and have the books and reference to use.
> 
> I have a local chap that I'm mentoring (for no gain) and i find the books invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> CanOz




Absolutely agree, have a good library on trading/investing and books out with newbies all the time, it goes with the discussions.

Had a very good library on fine art and sold a lot of it a few years ago with huge regret later on as time has allowed me back into painting and of course the insight to help others.

Can you believe I sold a book with colour plates on Matisse that I purchased at Myers back in the 70s for $40 and let it go for $5 in top condition with the dust cover intact.


----------



## acedrum

Hey all, I am moving overseas and have a bunch of trading, investing and other related books for sale.
I thought they might be of interest to some visitors to aussiestockforums!

Better Trading
Share Trading
Bear Trading
Taming The Bear
Charting Secrets
Every-day Traders
Making Money From CFD Trading
Real Traders Real Lives Real Money CFD FX

The Warren Buffet Way
Investment Habits of Warren Buffet & George Soros
The New Buffetology
Market Wise Value Book and Audio CD
How to beat the managed funds by 20%
Rule#1 Investing
Australian Stockmarket Investor
Top Stocks 2008

The E Myth Revisited
Marketing 7th Edition Textbook
Accounting an Introduction Edition 3 Textbooks
Management 4th Edition Textbook

From Red to Black
Loans Made Simple
How to make your money last as long as you do
7 Steps to Wealth 
Real Estate Mistakes (and how to avoid them)

How to win friends & influence people
The Instant Millionaire 
You Don't Have To Be Born Brilliant
The Richest Man In Babylon 
Who Moved My Cheese 
Pushing The Envelope
Business the amazon way

*Here's the link to my ebay book listings:*
http://books.shop.ebay.com.au/Books-/267/i.html?_catref=1&_fln=1&_ipg=&_ssn=drumthumpercom&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## joea

For Sale.
One second hand LABOR GOVERNMENT.
Will throw in QRN AND NBN.
Cheers.


----------



## davidhover5

trainspotter said:


> Jewellery fresh from my pearl farm. Free postage and packaging. Valuation certificates and authenticity certificates included. Valuations in excess of $1000 each just for the 18ct gold turtle, fish and seahorse. Will sell each for $950.00 GST included with 9ct gold chain included. Many more pearl jewellery pieces (mabe', freshwater pearl, black pearl, rings, earrings, pendants) available and can manufacture to requirements. PM me for more details.




Hi trainspotter,

What kind of personalisations can you create? And how much would it cost to do this?


----------



## malachii

Hi,

Something a bit different.

1 bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label (750ml).  Got it for my last birthday and still haven't opened it so thought someone else might be better off with it.  I'm not sure what it is worth so open to offers.  Registered and Insured post would be $13.25 so add that to your offer.

Great to celebrate that winning trade with or down your sorrows over that one that blew up in your face!

malachii


----------



## prawn_86

malachii said:


> Hi,
> 
> Something a bit different.
> 
> 1 bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label (750ml).  Got it for my last birthday and still haven't opened it so thought someone else might be better off with it.  I'm not sure what it is worth so open to offers.  Registered and Insured post would be $13.25 so add that to your offer.
> 
> Great to celebrate that winning trade with or down your sorrows over that one that blew up in your face!
> 
> malachii




How much you want for it?


----------



## malachii

prawn_86 said:


> How much you want for it?




Trouble is - I dont know what it is worth.  If I said $40 I might be over the top or too cheap - I dont have a clue.

malachii


----------



## tigerboi

trainspotter said:


> Some more designs from the pearl farm. PM me for prices if interested.




looks like you got some nice gear there TS.

i was thinking of giving my girlybabe a pearl necklace


----------



## TabJockey

malachii said:


> Trouble is - I dont know what it is worth.  If I said $40 I might be over the top or too cheap - I dont have a clue.
> 
> malachii




http://www.shopbot.com.au/m/?m=walker+black+label


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Hey guys,

I have some near-new CDU shares.  Only 3 days old, hardly used.  Paid $4.70, will accept $4.45.  Great long term investment.  Don't delay, will go fast.

Cheers.

GB.


----------



## TabJockey

*Rare Ibanez J-Custom RG8570NT*

I bought this guitar for $2400 a few years ago and its in almost perfect condition.

Looking for $2000.

If you dont know J-Customs are the very best guitars Ibanez ever produce, with only a few DOZEN being hand made of each model. They are a step above the Prestiges and everything from the finish to the components to the wood is top of the line.

A gallery with photos of the guitar can be found:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24573947@N04/sets/72157605636426814/

http://img155.imageshack.us/g/14307035.jpg/

The J-Customs are undoubtedly the best quality that Ibanez make, at a fraction of the cost associated with other guitar brands. Delivering quality sound and using the highest grade woods. Assembled in their Fujigen factory the J-Customs are not crafted on the assembly line but, on a much smaller scale. Production levels are low allowing experimentation of various designs. At most a few dozen of one particular model are made.

They sound as smooth as they look. This is truly a stunning example of Japanese master craft guitar building. The RG8570 is a rare discontinued model from 2004 and are in high demand. The AAAAA flame maple top and matching head are just beautiful having a natural holographic effect when shifted.

For their price one of the classiest instruments available.

Body : Honduras Mahogany,Body Top-AAAAA Flamed Maple,
Neck : Maple/Bubinga 5pc “Wizard Type” w/AAAAA Flamed Maple matching head,
Fingerboard : Rosewood w/Flame Maple binding,Abalone dot inlay,
Bridge : Lo-Pro Edge,
Pickups : (Front)Di Marzio Tone Zone, (Middle)Di Marzio Blue Velvert, (Rear)Di Marzio Air Norton
Controls : 1 Volume,1 Tone, 5 way pickup selector,
Hardware : Cosmo Black,
Colour : Natural,

 Very Rare model discontinued in 2004.

One of the pictures shows the only marks on the guitar, some small dings on the back bottom edge. These dings can be easily and cheaply repaired if desired.

Comes with quality hardcase.

Prefer pickup in Burwood Melbourne, but can post at buyers cost (about $50)

Also selling a Zoom G92TT guitar modeler.

0423368798


----------



## Noskcid

I have recently purchased a new car and bike, so need to sell off my old car, which I have owned since brand new.

2001 Toyota Corolla (Sports - Levin)

Make - Toyota Corolla 
Color - Electric Blue 
Price - $9500 ono
Transmission - Manual
KM - 130 000km's 


Please see link for more information, or alternatively PM me with any questions.



http://www.carsales.com.au/all-cars..._Nne=15&trecs=1&__D=wnv238&__sid=12B43B85FA1A


----------



## breaker

hey trainspotter....... missus loved the earings and necklace..... thanks


----------



## adds4

got some nms shares for sale, will consider any offer. Thanks


----------



## DocK

I have a 5 x 2 x 2.5ft marine fish tank & stand for sale - Gold Coast Qld pickup only.
Price is $3000.
Details are:
Fully established 5 x 2 x 2.5 ft tank with centre weir, custom-made stand and hood
Light system - 2 x 150w halides, 2 x 54w T5 actinics & 3 x LCD moonlights
900 x 450 x 550 sump with refugium
Aqualina 18" double compact flouro (presently lighting algae in fuge)
Spare sump approx same size
Quarantine tank - 760 x 380 x 380 with Aqualina 24" single flouro
Scuba 300w heater x 2
Jager 100w heater x 1
Jager 300w heater x 1
Resun CL650 chiller
Oceanwerx beckett skimmer
Aquamedic OR 6500 main pump 
Aquamedic OR 3500 skimmer pump
Powerheads x 2 (forgot brand)
Otto BF - 700 filter (used for rowaphos)
RO unit 
Peristaltic pump used for auto water top-off
1000 litre water collection tank
Petrol firefighter pump and hoses - used for water collection
Hydrometer and refractometer 
Full test kit

Livestock:

Coral Beauty (centropyge bispinosa)
Flame Angel (centropyge loricula)
Percula Clownfish x 2 (amphiprion percula)
Longnosed Hawkfish (oxycirrhites typus)
Pajama Cardinals x 2 (sphaeramia nematoptera)
Yellow Tang (zebrasoma flavescens)
Powder Brown Tang (acanthurus japonicus)
Royal Gramma (gramma loreto)
Purple Queen Anthias (pseudanthias pascalus)
Cleaner Wrasse (labroides dimidiatus)
Coral Banded Shrimp
Bubble Tip Anemones x 4
Crispa Anemones x 2
100kg approx live rock

Tank has been well maintained and cared for, regretfully selling due to work committments. Pm for photos/details/inspection.


----------



## trainspotter

breaker said:


> hey trainspotter....... missus loved the earings and necklace..... thanks




Good to hear that breaker ! My pearls are slowly infiltrating all the best parts of Australia. PM me if anyone wants quality pearl jewellery at realistic prices.


----------



## gordon2007

trainspotter said:


> My pearls are slowly infiltrating all the best parts of Australia. PM me if anyone wants quality pearl jewellery at realistic prices.



I've actually been thinking about your ts.  I'm actually in the market for a diamond ring.


----------



## trainspotter

gordon2007 said:


> I've actually been thinking about your ts.  I'm actually in the market for a diamond ring.




You have my addy. Let me know when and what kind of occasion as well as $$RS to be spent and I will comply with your wishes.


----------



## youngone

Ford Festiva Trio 2 door hatchback 1996.
Great condition inside and out.  Mechanically good.  New tyres. Woman owner.
Reg until 20th July 2011.  Low Kilometers 120k.

Very reliable and very cheap to run, air con, unleaded and manual.
Location in Adelaide. 

Contact for further detail,


----------



## explod

I have a little Ozzito chain saw, runs but will not throttle up.  About 2 years old and a recent new chain attached.

Anyone good at cleaning fuel line and fiddling would have a good little machine.

Free to a new home, if interested send a pm.


----------



## trainspotter

Latest stock from the pearl farm. PM if interested in authentic, quality pearl jewellery.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton

*Apple MacBook Pro 15"*

Hi Guys,

I am looking to sell my top of the line MacBook Pro 15inch i7.

It is less 12 months old and fully loaded.

Upgraded 500gb hard drive and High-Res Anti-glare Screen.

Good condition (pictures available on request).

Retail Price was ~$3,300 after upgrading.

I am looking for offers aimed at around $2,000.

PM if you are interested/more details.


----------



## lbz321

*Book for sale: Zero-Sum Game: The Rise of the World's Largest Derivatives Exchange*

Hi all,

I have 2 brand new copies of Zero-Sum Game: The Rise of the World's Largest Derivatives Exchange by Erika S. Olson for sale on Ebay. If anyone is interested here are the Ebay links: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Zero-Sum...ion_Books_2&hash=item23145524e2#ht_500wt_1156

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Zero-Sum...ion_Books_2&hash=item2314552593#ht_500wt_1156

Here is some further information on the book...


Product Description :
In 2007, a stranger-than-fiction multibillion-dollar bidding war for the Chicago Board of Trade (CBOT) erupted between the Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME) and Atlanta's IntercontinentalExchange (ICE). Zero-Sum Game: The Rise of the World's Largest Derivatives Exchange takes readers behind the scenes of this battle to tell the gripping-and often comical-story of how the historic merger between CME and CBOT almost didn't happen. Author Erika S. Olson, a managing director at CBOT during the bidding war, delivers a blow-by-blow account of the fight for the world's oldest futures exchange, taking you inside CBOT's landmark Chicago Loop headquarters, onto the high-octane trading floor, and into executives' offices. Through the lens of the CME/CBOT deal, Zero-Sum Game: * Introduces the colorful and outspoken personalities who call the shots in this close-knit and frequently misunderstood industry * Details the reasons behind the recent, spectacular growth of a market that's existed for over 160 years * Explains how derivatives affect the lives of average consumers worldwide by influencing everything from interest rates on credit cards to the cost of a cheeseburger to the price of a gallon of gas * Reveals the inner workings of futures exchanges, and differentiates the various types of derivatives that are routinely lumped together and vilified by the media Erika S. Olson is a former managing director of the Chicago Board of Trade and spent over ten years working in and consulting to the financial services industry. She received her MBA from Harvard Business School and her BBA from the University of Michigan Ross School of Business.

Product Attribute :

Title:Zero Sum Game
Author:Erika S. Olson
ISBN:9780470624203
Format:Hardback
Subject:Finance
Release Date:19/11/2010
Saving:15%
Size (mm):162 x 231
Pages:256
Country of Origin:Imported from the UK

Thanks!


----------



## kailas

Good..................Think For It.........


----------



## Julia

Has anyone seen galoshes for sale anywhere?
For those unfamiliar with them (and I haven't seen them since I was a kid), they're rubber or plastic flexible overshoes which can be worn in rain to protect good joggers.


----------



## burglar

Julia said:


> Has anyone seen galoshes for sale anywhere?
> ...



http://search1.info.com.au/searchw?...=2150&qcat=web&q=&qhqn=&KW=&engineset=au-only


----------



## Julia

Many thanks, burglar.  Amongst all that, I've found what I hope is exactly what I was looking for - a NZ product just as I remember them.  Appreciate your help.


----------



## tristanj

*Safety In The Market trading books for sale*

Hi everyone.

I have the first two trading courses from SITM published way back in the late 90's that I want to get rid of as I am moving house and doing a big clean out.

I have the two books and folders, as well as all the various wall charts etc, etc that are all in pretty good nick. I also have a copy of the software but have no idea if anyone would actually want to use it as it as probably been well superseded by now. It did have a number of really good features though. You still require a subscription to get the data through Hubb I believe.

Despite best intentions (I'm sure all the experienced traders on this site have heard this story before) I never traded for real as I never had the funds back then, and really wanted to be in a position to give the trading game a proper try with a decent fund in case I took some early losses which are to be expected. I did however 'paper trade' with some considerable success using the systems described within. 

There seems to be a lot of derision on this forum for SITM, mostly it seems because of the prices of their courses. Also people are saying that the same info is available elsewhere on the net anyway. Whilst this may be true, it is also true that these courses have the info on basic Gann techniques all collated and don't assume you have any experience whatsoever. 

Only really chasing a couple of hundred bucks for the lot plus postage but am negotiable of course depending on interest.

Send me an email if you are interested. 

Cheers, Tristan.


----------



## Julia

> Contact Us
> Blackburn
> 
> Rugs Galore Mega Store
> Unit 4, 214-218 Whitehorse Road
> Blackburn Vic 3130
> 
> Phone 03) 9877 6286
> Fax 03) 9877 2096
> Email :info@rugsgalore.com.au
> 
> 
> Dandenong
> 
> Rugs Galore Mega Store
> Unit 3, 15 Greens Road
> Dandenong Vic 3175




Do any Melbourne/Victorian members know of this company?  I want to buy a couple of rugs.  Their website, quotes for the appropriate sizes etc, seem reasonable and legitimate, but I'm always a bit cautious about buying something online just from a website.

Are they listed in the telephone directory?

Any comment much appreciated.


----------



## Tink

Yes its there, Julia, if thats what you are asking. They had advertisements on TV not long ago about the sales.
The company has been set up in Blackburn for a while.


----------



## Julia

Great.  Many thanks, Tink.


----------



## MrBurns

Julia said:


> Do any Melbourne/Victorian members know of this company?  I want to buy a couple of rugs.  Their website, quotes for the appropriate sizes etc, seem reasonable and legitimate, but I'm always a bit cautious about buying something online just from a website.
> 
> Are they listed in the telephone directory?
> 
> Any comment much appreciated.




I'd be careful Julia I know that area very well, I put most of the traders in there as an agent.

Rugs Galore ? dont know but I would never buy anything like that with being able to touch it first, if you like I could take a drive and have a look for you, they're only 20 minutes from me (the Blackburn store).


----------



## Julia

MrBurns said:


> I'd be careful Julia I know that area very well, I put most of the traders in there as an agent.
> 
> Rugs Galore ? dont know but I would never buy anything like that with being able to touch it first, if you like I could take a drive and have a look for you, they're only 20 minutes from me (the Blackburn store).



Wow, that's extremely kind of you, Burnsie.  I'd really appreciate that.
The two I'm considering are
Traditional Rug 02
Traditional Rug 06
Both 80 cm x 150 cm.
Quoted price including delivery $153 and $155 respectively.
I'd be interested to know what price they'd be prepared to offer instore.

No hurry.  Just the next time you happen to be near there.
So nice of you.


----------



## MrBurns

Julia said:


> Wow, that's extremely kind of you, Burnsie.  I'd really appreciate that.
> The two I'm considering are
> Traditional Rug 02
> Traditional Rug 06
> Both 80 cm x 150 cm.
> Quoted price including delivery $153 and $155 respectively.
> I'd be interested to know what price they'd be prepared to offer instore.
> 
> No hurry.  Just the next time you happen to be near there.
> So nice of you.




I'll slip out there tomorrow, I presume they know where they've quoted the delivery to ?


----------



## Julia

MrBurns said:


> I'll slip out there tomorrow, I presume they know where they've quoted the delivery to ?



Yes, in requesting the quote I had to give my address.
Thanks again.


----------



## MrBurns

Julia said:


> Yes, in requesting the quote I had to give my address.
> Thanks again.




PM sent and here a pic of the green one -


----------



## Julia

Big thank you, Burnsie.  So appreciated.  Have sent PM.


----------



## prawn_86

Panama hats handmade and direct from Ecuador from someone we met over there who makes them - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190737634603

Support a small business in a developing country


----------



## Doris

I've purchased an AWD and now have my 2008 Corolla Ascent for sale. Automatic. 39,200 klms (VERY low mileage),  rego until 30 May 2013, no dog nor spillage history. 40,000 klm full service is done. New quality tyres. All bells and whistles including airbags, cruise control, air con, CD/radio mode control on steering wheel, USB, iPod & Mpeg inputs, inbuilt security, central locking (good to prevent car-jacking whilst driving), remote lock, large boot, electric windows and mirrors, 2 glove boxes.  7.4L/100klm. Indicators for outside temp, klms left in fuel tank, current fuel usage per 100 klm, trip meter...  QLD registration number is 434LAI.
Please PM me if interested. I live half way between Southport (GC) and BNE CBD.


----------



## prawn_86

Panama hats selling well  Only 3 sizes left, should have more in stock in a couple weeks

If you want one, as a special for ASF members PM me and i can do them for $60 inclusinve of postage. Thats a $10 saving for ASF members 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Panama-H...t_Unisex_Accessories&var=&hash=item2c6a95f946


----------



## againsthegrain

Genuine Microsoft Windows 7 professional pro packs

I have Windows 7 professional packs for sale. 

They were opened and coa license stickers attached to pc cases however the orders were changed at the last moment and the packs have been restocked. 

The licenses were never used or activated as the pcs have not been 100% complete before the orders were changed. This mea ns the packs are no longer new and are now sold as used. 

The pack as seen in the pictures includes the license (physically used) dvd install media + booklet. The install dvd is 32 bit version but the licenses are the same for 32/64 bit. For those wishing to install the 64 bit version there is a official legal free iso download from digital river (microsoft partner) 

Requires automated phone activation after install, guaranteed to work. 


















		HTML:
	

http://www.mydigitallife.info/windows-7-iso-x86-and-x64-official-direct-download-links-ultimate-professional-and-home-premium


Price is $55 per pack Pickup is from Hawthorn East 3123 9-5 monday to friday please contact to arrange pickup 



I have many packs and happy to negotiate discounts for bulk buysp


----------



## prawn_86

Panama hats back in stock for those hot hot days!

If you want one, as a special for ASF members PM me and i can do them for $60 inclusive of postage. Thats a $10 saving for ASF members 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190784133009?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## grubram

*OptionVue 7 for sale*

I have up to date Option Vue 7 for sale with backtrader permanently enabled (normal cost $750.00 anualy) with which you can get free 30 minute delayed complete USA options data for:-
Stocks
Indexes
Bonds
Commodities
Currencies
Futures etc
private message me if interested

ps 
This is a genuine paid for software and not a pirate copy


----------



## springhill

I have a copy of John Howard's autobiography "Lazarus Rising" in excellent condition.

$25 + postage, direct debit (in Australia only).

Reminiscing of the good old days, may just help us get to September 14 a little quicker!

PM me.


----------



## JTLP

Hi guys,

Have the following items for sale in the Sydney area:

Samsung 32" LCD TV - About 2.5 years old - $200
Whirlpool 212L Fridge - About 2.5 years old - $125
Ikea Aneboda Double Bed w/ Mattress - About 2.5 years old - $100

All items are in excellent condition with original manuals. TV also comes with the box.

I can drop off the TV to anyone in the Sydney area but the Fridge and Bed would have to be pickup only.

PM me if you're interested and yes...some of the prices are negotiable!


----------



## MrBurns

Rolex Yachtmaster, $7250 - 

Purchased at Bucherer Lucerne Switzerland in August 08'
Only worn a few times, mint condition
Has box papers etc plus written valuation as at Nov 2012 for $13.500


----------



## prawn_86

MrBurns said:


> Rolex Yachtmaster, $7250 -
> 
> Purchased at Bucherer Lucerne Switzerland in August 08'
> Only worn a few times, mint condition
> Has box papers etc plus written valuation as at Nov 2012 for $13.500




I'm not a Rolex man myself, but Kennas may be interested?


----------



## prawn_86

1999 Blue Holden Astra CD. 1 month rego, new windscreen and back tyres, 190k kms. Must sell by July 10th as leaving the country.

$2500, can organise a roadworthy also if required


----------



## alex123711

*The CRB Commodity Yearbook 2013*

Just thought I may as well post this here in case anyone is interested in buying as its not available in Australia and getting it posted here is a hassle and costly.. (have 2 of this years book and 1 of last year)

I find it pretty useful for finding info and charts on all commodities, apparently its the book jim rogers always uses. It's the 2013 edition that's just been released. 

Anyway if anyones interested here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321167583730


----------



## traderich

*Trading Book Bargains.All in excellent condition.*

The Coffeehouse Investor  Bill Schultheis
Second edition published 2005 Paperback $5.00

Do It Yourself Superannuation  Austin Donnelly Barbara Smith
Fourth edition revised July 2003 Paperback $10.00

Market Wizards – Interview with Top Traders Jack D. Schwager 
Published 1993 Paperback $20.00

Market Wizards – Conversations with America's Top Traders Jack D. Schwager 
Published 2005 Paperback $20.00

Market Momentum Martin Pring
Published 1993 Paperback $20.00

Technical Analysis Explained  Martin J. Pring
Published 1985(Second Edition) Hard Cover $20.00

Cyber Investing  David L. Brown & Kassandra Bentley
Published 1997(Second edition) Paperback $20.00
Includes “Cyber Investing” computer disk.

Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets Stan Weinstein
Published 1988 Paperback $10.00

Trading in the Zone Mark Douglas
Published 2000 Hardcover $25.00

Trading for a Living Dr Alexander Elder
Published 1993 Hardcover $32.00

Point Figuring & Charting  Thomas J. Dorsey
Third edition Published 2007 Hardcover $30.00
This book contains a companion CD study guide.

Trade your way to Financial Freedom Van K. Tharp
Published 1999 Hardcover $25.00

The Master Swing Trader Alan S. Farley
Published 2001 Hardcover $30.00

Contracts for Difference Catherine Davey
Published 2003 Paperback $15.00

Bear Trading  Daryl Guppy
Second edition revised,  published 2000 Paperback $18.00

The Secret of Candlestick Charting Louise Bedford
Published 2003 Paperback $15.00
The Secret of Writing Options Louise Bedford
Published 2003 Paperback $15.00

Trading Secrets Louise Bedford
Published 2001 Paperback $15.00

Trading Systems and Money Management Thomas Stridsman
Published 2003 Hardcover $25.00

Beyond Technical Analysis Tushar S. Chande
Second edition published 2001 Hardcover $40.00

Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns Thomas N. Bulkowski
Published 2000 Hardcover $50.00

The Encyclopedia of Technical Market Indicators.Robert W. Colby
Second edition published 2003 Hardcover $40.00

New Trading Systems and Methods Perry J. Kaufman
Fourth edition published 2005 Hardcover $50.00
Includes expanded stock coverage plus a CD-ROM with TradeStation code and Excel spreadsheets.

FURTHER DETAILS ON ALL BOOKS EMAIL; richdreaming12@gmail.com


----------



## Athany

Useful post!


----------



## Nero64

*Trading/Forex/Fundamental/Technical and Psychological books for sale*

Hi All,

I am selling my trading book collection. Most of the books are classics and highly recommended. I can do individual deals. Just let me know. I have taken years to accumulate these books and read them all several times over. This is just a small collection I have, and I have read many more books and articles. 

Please research these titles and contact me if you're interested. Some are very expensive and I will sell you them for a cheap price. 

I am selling these on ebay and gum tree as well. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261326182850
http://www.gumtree.com.au/m-my-ad.html?adId=1031617594


Note these are rough new prices listed below and are not the selling prices.

To buy all these books new would cost you over a $1000 dollars.

The books include:

Book Title Author Price
Market Wizards - Interviews with Top Traders Jack D. Schwager 39.95
A Random Walk down Wall street Burton G. Malkiel 29.95
Reminiscences of a Stock Operator Edwin Lefevre 34.95
Beat the Forex Dealer - An insider's look into trading today's foreign exchange market Agustin Silvani 62.99
Masters of the Market - secrets of Australia's leading sharemarket investors Hughes, Wilson and Kidman 34.99
Trade My Way Alan Hull 26.96
The new Paradigm for Financial markets George Soros 30.99
The Battle for Investment Survival Gerald M Loeb 32.95
Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom Van K.Tharp 50.95
The Intelligent Investor Benjamin Graham 24.99
How I made 2000000 in the Stock Market Nicolas Darvas 19.99
Every-Day Traders Nick Radge 29.95
Secrets for Profting in a Bull and Bear Markets Stan Weinstein 35.99
Adaptive Analysis For Australian Stocks Nick Radge 29.95
Enhancing Trader Performance - Proven strategies from the cutting edge of trading psychology Brett N. Steenbarger 89.95
Reading Financial Reports for Dummies - 2nd ed 37.95
Trading in the Zone - Master the market with confidence, discipline and a winning attitude Mark Douglas 59.95
Profiting with Forex - The most effective tools and techniques for trading currencies John Jagerson and Wade Hansen 75.89
How to make money in stocks - A winning system in good times or bad William J Oneill 24.95
How I trade for a living Gary Smith 71.5
Come into My Trading room - A complete guide to trading Dr Alexander Elder 49.95
Profitable Candlestick trading Stephen Bigalow 79.95
Total new 975.65

But wait there is more I will throw in for free the following ebooks:

Alexander Elder Entries and Exits and Trading for a living

contact me johncameron00@hotmail.com


----------



## lifx

*Can I sell a copy of Profit Source here?*

Not sure if I am breaking any rules, hopefully not, I have a Genuine copy of *HUBB Profit Source* (still in Wrapper) from a couple of years back, I no longer Elliot Wave and you will need your own EOD data feed.
I paid $3500 at an Optionetics Seminar and looking for best offer, have registration number and 3 CD's
sendtome.lee@hotmail.com if interested

Thanks


----------



## josh100

*Re: High-frequency trading*

Hey everyone, 
If there is anyone interested, I am looking to sell my asx technical analysis software. It comes with full customer support from a company in Sydney as well as a lifetime subscription to the data provider. 

Message me for more information!!


----------



## Alphanator

*TradeGuider RT (Real Time) V4 license for sale*

TradeGuider RT (Real Time) V4 license for sale.


For sale is a "Lifetime Ownership" license for TradeGuider RT Version 4.0 trading software. License is eligible for new version upgrades. This is their Stand Alone product and requires eSignal for the data feed.
Can be installed on two computers.


Go to their website and look for the green colored "TAKE A TOUR" button.
tradeguider

This is how license transfer works:
You get an email from TG acknowledging my license.
You make a one time payment of $1500.00 to me (contact me email below or PM).
Then you make a one time Transfer payment of $200 to TG ( as seen in the Terms & Conditions" at the bottom of TG website).


For all information, web site links,
please email
place "TGRTV4" in the Subject: of email
tradeguiderrt4.0forsale@gmail.com

Thanks! 

(Mods, if necessary please move to appropriate forum)


----------



## Ijustnewit

Hi everyone , I have some *W.D GANN * books as a " lot" for sale.....Make an offer postage for the 4 books will be $14 Australia wide. Books in perfect order . 
1. William D Gann " Truth of the Stock Tape" reprinted 2007
2. William D Gann " WALL STREET STOCK SELECTOR"  reprint 2008
3. W.D Gann " New Stock Trend Detector" reprint 2008
4. W.D Gann " How To Make Profits in Commodities 1951 revised edition" reprint 2005
Any offers just PM me . 
Cheers and thanks for looking.


----------



## pixel

If anyone is interested, I'm offering Guppy's books and a few other introductions to various topics.
Better they find a new home than sit unused on my bookshelf. All in clean unscribbled condition.


Catherine Davey "Contracts for Difference"
Daryl Guppy "Chart Trading"
[*]Daryl Guppy "Bear Trading"
[*]Louise Bedford "The Secret of Candlestick Charting"
Regina Meani "The Australian Investor's Guide to Charting"
Ron Bennetts "The Australian Stockmarket - a guide for players, planners, and procrastinators"

... and ...


Dr. Ravi Batra "The Great Depression of 1990" (written 1985)
Any reasonable offer considered; postage extra, Australia-wide approx. $7/single, $10-15 the lot
OR local pickup can be arranged. Please reply by IM or email.

*PS: Two have since been picked up by eBayers.*


----------



## brendo7

*NSW "ASX-200" number plates*

Hello everyone, I've recently fallen on hard times so it's time to sell my much loved number plates. Currently displayed on my car and registered in NSW, they read "ASX 200" perfectly. If your interested please contact Bren on 0413268688. Thankyou.


----------



## Muschu

*Re: The "For Sale" thread - Mercedes In Perth*

Hi

My daughter and family are moving to Singapore on Feb 6.  They have a one family 2002 Mercedes S320 in outstanding condition to sell.  It has done 250,000km but has had specialist services since new. New cost was about $200,000.  Asking price is $9500.

If anyone has an interest please PM me and I'll send a Gumtree link... Or a simple search will find it.  (I'd do that now but using an iPad and not sure how to cut and paste).

Regards


----------



## baby_swallow

*Multi Monitor Stand for Six Monitors*

New Atdec SD-FS-H spacedec. Suitable for up to 24-inch monitors.
RRP $570-$600. 
For sale for $380 (Pick up only in Sydney)
Please PM me.

-


----------



## Ald123

*Wanted a station wagon or van*

Hi folks

If you are considering trading in your station wagon or van, then I would be interested in buying that car for the price you get from the dealer in cash. This gives you leverage when negotiating the price of the new car. 

I am after a subaru outback or Honda Odyssey or landcruiser or a VW t4 or t5 ideally a diesel or something else with loads of space for three kids and a wife.


----------



## darkhorse70

Selling the rights to my jigsaw dom license.


----------



## darkhorse70

Plus lifetime license of ninja trader


----------



## nickg198

TheOnsiteManager is an independently owned website committed to supporting Australia's Property Management Rights industry. The site’s multi-service approach and neutral alignment have established it as a central industry hub, catering to all forms of business operating within the MR industry.


----------



## cancer1981

I'm looking to ditch my accountant and do my own bookkeeping for my SMSF using BGL360.

Its cheaper to buy a 5 pack and split the costs, than the single edition. Anyone interested in purchasing a slot in the 5 pack? Kind of similar to how people sell netflix/spotify/google family slots?

I haven't purchased the 5 pack yet, just gauging interest at this point. Will proceed if there's 1 other person interested. Also need to look at the access control mechanisms to see if selling slots can work.


----------



## sptrawler

cancer1981 said:


> I'm looking to ditch my accountant and do my own bookkeeping for my SMSF using BGL360.
> 
> Its cheaper to buy a 5 pack and split the costs, than the single edition. Anyone interested in purchasing a slot in the 5 pack? Kind of similar to how people sell netflix/spotify/google family slots?
> 
> I haven't purchased the 5 pack yet, just gauging interest at this point. Will proceed if there's 1 other person interested. Also need to look at the access control mechanisms to see if selling slots can work.



I ran BGL simple fund for many years, now I just get my accounting and auditing done online, costs about $1,000 P/A so found it wasn't worth my time. The accountant i chose uses BGL so if I decide to take it back, it is just a case of him zipping the fund up and me importing it.
Very good software though.


----------



## cancer1981

sptrawler said:


> costs about $1,000 P/A so found it wasn't worth my time.




I'm paying my accountant about that at the moment, but If I can get BGL 360 down to $110/year and an auditor has quoted $275/year, so the total saving for me would be $600/year ... this could easily become 60k in savings over the 30 years that my fund will be in accumulation mode. I figured it's probably worth my time to do it in the long term. I'm also betting that human labor costs (an accountant) will increase their prices faster than a cloud software vendor (BGL) which hopefully should fall.


----------



## sptrawler

cancer1981 said:


> I'm paying my accountant about that at the moment, but If I can get BGL 360 down to $110/year and an auditor has quoted $275/year, so the total saving for me would be $600/year ... this could easily become 60k in savings over the 30 years that my fund will be in accumulation mode. I figured it's probably worth my time to do it in the long term. I'm also betting that human labor costs (an accountant) will increase their prices faster than a cloud software vendor (BGL) which hopefully should fall.



Yes I can see your point, I don't have 30 years left. 
The other thing I found was unless I was using the software a lot, which I wasn't, it would take me ages to get back up to speed with the double entry accounting. 
I'm a sparky not an accountant, so it was costing me more in beer while trying to balance the entries, than I was saving with the software.


----------



## qldfrog

Unshamed plug
Decent acreage with 2 residences for sale in Brisbane hinterland
45 min airport/city
Pm me if interested


----------



## satanoperca

How much?


----------



## PatrickBateman62

https://youth-investment-group.com/...svZrHmE4m__TnQ8lS-2l1rTjPGIUDFKkqrWyVTvs_DEZc
What would be the value of a company that could cure cancer? Would IMU, if successful, be valued more than Apple? This is territory no one investor has entered before. Not only would this be an opportunity for science, but is this the golden symphony awaiting investors?


----------



## frugal.rock

qldfrog said:


> Unshamed plug
> Decent acreage with 2 residences for sale in Brisbane hinterland
> 45 min airport/city
> Pm me if interested



Any luck on the sale?

For sale:
HSV WH Grange all original.

Mercedes Benz S500 5L V8 W220 1999 model.

Ford Maverick GQ (Nissan Patrol)
4.2TD turbo, 3" stainless exhaust, 1989, new clutch etc, setup for 4wd.

VW Amarok 2012 4wd 2 litre bi turbo.

Series 2? or 3? Leyland Land rover 1975 model. Engineering done for QLD, Holden blue six, Nissan truck gearbox,  dual fuel.

If interested, throw me an offer.
Location near Goulburn Jail... meet you in the carpark. I will be the one in dull green clothing... jokes.
Cheers


----------



## cri123

sam76.

Hi, I am a new member here, I have read your thread post. Will I sell anything here?


----------



## Craton

cri123 said:


> sam76.
> 
> Hi, I am a new member here, I have read your thread post. Will I sell anything here?



Welcome. The only way to find out is to post what you want to sell.


----------



## Joules MM1

Unliveable Sydney homes going for millions in Australia housing boom
					

Sydney houses with crumbling walls, shredded ceilings, and bathrooms and kitchens stripped of fixtures are getting snapped up for millions as buyers try to grab a slice of Australia's soaring property market.




					www.reuters.com
				




lol
Unliveable Sydney homes going for millions in Australia housing boom​Swati Pandey


----------



## UMike

Thai/Viet/Fusion restaurant for sale.

Just thought I put it out there.

Did over 90k in the month till now. Very Covid resistant (Do alot of takeaways).


----------



## MovingAverage

Long shot on this forum...but selling my 991GT3RS. 

Message me for complete details


----------



## basilio

MovingAverage said:


> Long shot on this forum...but selling my 991GT3RS.
> 
> Message me for complete details




Sounds like a sound investment. Apparently they are already appreciating steeply.








						The Porsche 991 GT3 RS market is officially crazy - Total 911
					

Would you pay Porsche 997 GT3 RS 4.0 money for the latest Rennsport? Some dealers think you will as the 991 GT3 RS market hots up.




					www.total911.com


----------



## MovingAverage

basilio said:


> Sounds like a sound investment. Apparently they are already appreciating steeply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Porsche 991 GT3 RS market is officially crazy - Total 911
> 
> 
> Would you pay Porsche 997 GT3 RS 4.0 money for the latest Rennsport? Some dealers think you will as the 991 GT3 RS market hots up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.total911.com




It's been crazy for some time--particularly the air cooled market. As for mine, I'm the original owner. Never tracked. PCSS service history. Selling to make room for something else. What else can I say--buy it, your wife will hate you and your enemies will love you.


----------



## basilio

Domain name for sale.

*Brisbane.com.au.*

The Premier domain name for Brisbane. An outstanding opportunity for a State Government to consolidate all it's operations under one umbrella.

Otherwise an opportunity for a far sighted Brisbane based business to acquire a signature commercial domain name.

Cheers


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joules MM1 said:


> Unliveable Sydney homes going for millions in Australia housing boom



Whereas opportunity abounds on the Gold Coast


----------



## cbd226

Save this rego plate on a tesla - these guys have a massive collection of EV themed car rego number plates


----------



## sptrawler

Anyone interested in watches, I have a few I collected, but never wear, so thinking of moving them on.


----------

